# Closed Caption



## mmpotash (Nov 12, 2005)

My 942's CC has been a problem since I bought it 14 months ago. All the missed or jumbled words were making it difficult for my deaf girlfriend to enjoy HDTV. Finally though, the new software version L2.89 seems to have fixed this problem.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Great it is now working for you. Strangely mine has been fine for the few times we turned it on for BBC shows.


----------

